# Searching for '69 GTO VIN: 242379B153419 Verdoro Grn 4 Spd



## WTHIRTY1 (Sep 25, 2010)

I am looking for my old 1969 Pontiac GTO VIN 242379B153419
Verdoro Green, 4 spd, wood steering wheel, PMD wheels, green interior.
Car was last in Chicago in the 1970's. If you have any info on this car please email me! Reward if found! It's an obvious long shot but you never know...
Thx


----------

